# governor prob 6000w generator



## okddavissr5754 (Oct 19, 2015)

Figured out wiring tried to start noticed throttle is wide open. Won't go to idle position. What I found online doesn't show my governor linkage any hlp would be appreciated. Left a digit out of Briggs number. I'm putting engine and brushless alternator number here..

256427 1162-E1 9906023B ,11 hp industrial grade. Family : SBS400U1G2RA:EM ,Displacement: 400cc model 25H 

Devillbliss air power company power back 6000 W contractor grade premium brushless alternator, model # GBFE6010,ac output: 120/240 ,50/25A ,output:rated 6000 ,/Surge 7250 W,engine speed 3600 rpm, power factor:1.0, frequency:60 HZ ,phase: class F insulation,neutral:bonded to frame 

Hopefully this will help thx Danny


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The throttle should be wide open when the engine is NOT running. It thinks the engine is slow and is trying to speed it up.


----------

